# Färben mit PhotoPaint



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2002)

Hallo!

Ich benutze anstatt Photoshop Corel PhotoPaint 9. Nun gibt es bei PS eine Funktion mit der man Bilder einfärben kann, wenn man bei "Bild/Einstellungen/Farbton/Sättigung" (Strg+U) einen Haken bei "Färben" setzt. Hier ein Beispiel. Man kann dadurch schöne Sepia-Töne erreichen usw...

In PhotoPaint gibt es praktisch genau das gleiche Dialogfenster, nur eben ohne dieses Einfärben. Weiß jemand wo es da eine entsprechende Funktion gibt oder wie ich auf andere Weise Bilder färben kann? Danke Euch.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## nickname (28. Juni 2002)

So mach ichs: Sättigung reduzieren, so dass nur noch Graustufen da sind, dann Farbe ersetzen!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Vitalis (28. Juni 2002)

aah, damit geht's tatsächlich. Hey geil danke!  Durch Dich bin ich jetzt noch auf andere Möglichkeiten gekommen:

Wenn Du die Sättigung reduzierst, kannste mit
"Farbton/Sättigung/Helligkeit" (Graustufen anklicken)
oder "Farbbalance" oder "Farbton" usw. nach herzenslust rumfärben 
Vielleicht drauf achten bei "Schatten" den Haken rauszunehmen, weil sonst dunkle Stellen aufgehellt werden..

Thx nochmal

Vitalis


----------

